# لم اصدق نفسى بدات اقتنع ولكن عندى اساله بسيطه



## islamic foXx (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

بدات افهم بعض الاشياء فى عقيدتكم ولكن عندى بعض الاساله لكى يتضح لى الامر ارجوا مجاوبتى فيها :smi420:


هل ناسوت يسوع المسيح ازلى ؟

و شكرا لكم


----------



## My Rock (21 مارس 2010)

مرحب بك عزيزي islamic foXx
لا أزلي سوى الله.
ناسوت المسيح مخلوق و بدايته مع بداية حمل القديسة العذراء مريم, و بالتالي الناسوت غير أزلي.


----------



## Strident (21 مارس 2010)

ليس أزلي لكنه أبدي...

و لكنه ملك لله و ليس منفصل عنه...و لم توجد لحظة لم يكن فيها ناسوت الله
His very own humanity


----------



## CH Dragon (21 مارس 2010)

أستاذي Islamic foxX
الناسوت لم يكن له وجود قبل حمل السيده العذراء له 
وجد الناسوت حينها و كان مع اللاهوت واحد و لم يفترق اللاهوت من الناسوت بعد 
ان وجد الناسوت لحظه واحده او غمضه عين 
و نقول في القداس الالهي " لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين "​


----------



## حمورابي (22 مارس 2010)

*تحية
أضافة الى ألأحبة 
أن هذا الجسد الذي ظهر فيه الله وأصبح يـُرائ من الناس . . كان جَسدّ مُقدس لا مثيل ْ لهُ 
مَنذُ خَلقْ آدم وحواء والى ألأن كُـلْ ألأجساد صــُنعت مُعرضة للخطيئة .
 ولكن جسد يسوع لم يكن فيه هيكل الله ظهور الله . ومثلْ هكذا مواصفات لم توجدّ  حتى منذ تأسيس العالم . 
ولن يتواجد . *


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 مارس 2010)

*+*

*إضافة لتعليق الاخ حمورابي ..*

أن الناسوت الذي إتخذه الله كي يتجسد بواسطته .. قُدس بواسطة الروح القدس .. و تنقى بواسطة الروح القدس .. و لكن قداسته و تنقيته لم تأخذ زمناً مُطلقاً .. بل من لحظة البرعم الاول .. أو من لحظة تكوينه .. أو من اللحيطة الاولى .. بل أن قداسته لم تخضع لزمن معروف .. لان الله لا يخضع لزمن .. و كل أعمال الله ليس فيها زمن .. ممكن نحن نشعر بالزمن عندما يصنع لنا الله شيئاً ما على الارض .. و لكن عندما صنع الله هذا الشىء لم يكن هناك زمن فى علم الله أو في حضرة الله .. لان الله يصنع الاشياء أو الامور أو المعجزات أو أي شىء .. بلا زمن .. بدون زمن .. فلا يوجد عن الله ماضى أو مستقبل .. الكل أمام الله حاضر


----------



## CH Dragon (22 مارس 2010)

> التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة My Rock ; يوم أمس الساعة 11:59 PM





!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (23 مارس 2010)

سلام للجميع,,,

ايضا اضافة صغيرة لو تكرمتم:

مزمور 2 يقول:

انِّي أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ: قَالَ لِي: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي، أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ.

لو كان هذا الكلام حسب بني البشر لكان من المفروض ان يقول:

انا ولدتك اذا انت ابني. و لكن هذه النبوة تتكلم عن بنوة ازلية متفردة موجودة قبل وجود " الجسد"

فهو الابن قبل ان يولد بالجسد, هو " الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الله ".

له كل المجد.


----------



## MAJI (23 مارس 2010)

نحن البشر عرفنا ناسوت المسيح بمجيئ المسيح لنا
لكن فكرة التجسد موجودة منذ الازل 
وتنبأ الكثير من الانبياء بها
لان المسيح هو كلمة الله 
وكلمة الله مع الله منذ الازل
لكن متى صار الكلمة بشرا؟..........يو 1/14
عندما جاء المسيح  وحل بيننا


----------



## CH Dragon (24 مارس 2010)

أستاذي اقنوم الابن مثله مثل باقي الاقانيم موجود من الازل و سيبقى للابد
و لكن الجسد نفسي وجد عند حمل العذراء مريم 
لكن قبل ذلك لم يكن الجسد  (الناسوت ) موجود لكن اقنوم الابن كان موجود 

​


----------



## Muslim_EGY (26 مارس 2010)

​


ch dragon قال:


> و نقول في القداس الالهي " لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين "
> ​




اذن الناسوت والاهوت دائما واحد
ونعلم ان الناسوت كان ياكل ويشرب وينام ويقضى حاجته

فاين كان الاهوت وقت ذلك؟

1)انفصل؟ هذا مخالف لعقيدتكم
2)لم ينفصل؟ هذا معناه ان الله ينام ويفعل مثل البشر فمن اذن سيدير الكون


اريد اجابة واقعية وتكون مدعمة من الكتاب المقدس لو ينفع
​


----------



## holiness (26 مارس 2010)

عزيزي Muslim_EGY لا ادري هل قرات العقيدة المسيحية ام انك فقط استنتجت ؟؟ 
ثانيا : هل انت عندما تاكل روحك تاكل ايضا ؟؟؟ 
ولا اعتقد بالنسبة للالم و ... الخ


----------



## Muslim_EGY (26 مارس 2010)

holiness قال:


> عزيزي muslim_egy لا ادري هل قرات العقيدة المسيحية ام انك فقط استنتجت ؟؟
> ثانيا : هل انت عندما تاكل روحك تاكل ايضا ؟؟؟
> ولا اعتقد بالنسبة للالم و ... الخ



قرات العقيدة المسيحية وحتى لا تقول انى بألف اتيت بكلامكم واستدليت به

ثانيا الاهم:
عندما اكل باكل طعام ولكن روحى وجسدى متوجدان مع بعض

فانت تؤمن بان الله لاهوت وناسوت لاينفصلوا 
اذن 
سؤالى اين كان الله اثناء ان كان الجسد ينام ويقضى حاجته
حاشا لله 

ثم اريد ان اسالك سؤالا فى سرك وان تجيب عليه بصدق مع نفسك
لماذا كلما يسالكم احد عن شئ فى عقيدتكم تأتوا بالامثال اعجزت عقيدتكم ان توضح نفسها بنفسها؟


----------



## حمورابي (26 مارس 2010)

*تحية
الزميلْ . مــُسلم
مِثال ْ جَميلَُ أحضرتَ .
 حينما تأكــُلْ حضرتك هل روحك تأكلْ وتشبع أّمَ جَسدُّك 
حِينما يتألمّ جسدك هل الجسد يتألمْ ام الرُوح . 
حينما تذهبْ الى الحمام وتَسبح هل روحك تسبح أمّ جسدك . 
وهل الروُح تفارِقُك في الحمام . أم الروح ليس مــُحتاج للسباحه ِ . وكــُلْ هذه مــُتطَلبات الجَسد ْ . ! 

الله تعالى لايتنجس ولايتوسخ ولايمنعهُ مكان من التواجد به ِ . 
أينما ظهر الله يطهر المكان بتواجدهُ لنفسه يكون مطهوراً . حينما ظهر في العليقة . 
هل  توسخ الله . بظهوره ِ في شجرة . ! أم طهر المكان وقال موسى أخلع نعليك لأن الموضع التي أنت واقف فيه أرصُ ً مـُقدسة َ . ! 
حينما يستطع نور الشمس على ألأرض ويكون ظهور الشمس على النفاية وعلى الحديقة . 
هل تتلوث الشمس . بهذه المفارقات بين الظهورات للنور في مكانيين مــُختلفين . 
أم يــُطهر كل شئ . 
العقيدة لاتعجز . . ولكن العجر يكون في أكثرية العقول لذلك نتكلم بالأمثالْ . 

ألأنجيل كما دونهُ متى أصحاح 23

16وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْقَادَةُ الْعُمْيَانُ! الْقَائِلُونَ: مَنْ حَلَفَ بِالْهَيْكَلِ فَلَيْسَ بِشَيْءٍ، وَلكِنْ مَنْ حَلَفَ بِذَهَب الْهَيْكَلِ يَلْتَزِمُ. 17أَيُّهَا الْجُهَّالُ وَالْعُمْيَانُ! أَيُّمَا أَعْظَمُ: أَلذَّهَبُ أَمِ الْهَيْكَلُ الَّذِي يُقَدِّسُ الذَّهَبَ؟ 18وَمَنْ حَلَفَ بِالْمَذْبَحِ فَلَيْسَ بِشَيْءٍ، وَلكِنْ مَنْ حَلَفَ بِالْقُرْبَانِ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ يَلْتَزِمُ. 19أَيُّهَا الْجُهَّالُ وَالْعُمْيَانُ! أَيُّمَا أَعْظَمُ: أَلْقُرْبَانُ أَمِ الْمَذْبَحُ الَّذِي يُقَدِّسُ الْقُرْبَانَ؟ 20فَإِنَّ مَنْ حَلَفَ بِالْمَذْبَحِ فَقَدْ حَلَفَ بِهِ وَبِكُلِّ مَا عَلَيْهِ! 21وَمَنْ حَلَفَ بِالْهَيْكَلِ فَقَدْ حَلَفَ بِهِ وَبِالسَّاكِنِ فِيهِ، 22وَمَنْ حَلَفَ بِالسَّمَاءِ فَقَدْ حَلَفَ بِعَرْشِ اللهِ وَبِالْجَالِسِ عَلَيْهِ*


----------



## Alcrusader (26 مارس 2010)

حمورابي قال:


> *تحية
> الزميلْ . مــُسلم
> مِثال ْ جَميلَُ أحضرتَ .
> حينما تأكــُلْ حضرتك هل روحك تأكلْ وتشبع أّمَ جَسدُّك
> ...



أصبت يا حمورابي.
يسوع نور العالم.(يوحنا ٨ : ١٢)
عندما تشرق بالشمس بنورها. هي تشرق على الصالحين والأشرار، على الجمال وعلى القبح، على الخضار وعلى اليابس، على النظافة والقذارة....







نور الشمس لا يتأثر بهذه الأشياء.

مثل أخر.








إن احضرت أنبوب زجاجي فارغ، وأضئت عليه بعد الإنارة، النور سيجتازه ولن تتغير طبيعته.

طبيعة النور لن تتغير *قبل *و*بعد* المرور بالأنبوب.


----------



## SALVATION (26 مارس 2010)

> فمن اذن سيدير الكون


_الله لا يخضع لمكان الله فى كل مكان والدليل انه يتدبر امرك وامرى و انا فى مكان غير مكانك_
​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (26 مارس 2010)

*




			فمن اذن سيدير الكون
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الله يدير الكون
و ليس معني ان يكون الله متجسد او متواجد في مكان ما
فهو غير قادر علي ادارة الكون
لأن الله كلّي القدرة

فسذاجة السؤال تعني ان السائل يعتبر الله مثل الانسان .. لا يستطيع ان يفعل شيئين في وقت واحد




			عندما اكل باكل طعام ولكن روحى وجسدى متوجدان مع بعض
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بدأت تفهم

لكن خد بالك
روحي انا محدودة داخل جسدي
لكن روح الله غير محدودة بمكان او زمان




			سؤالى اين كان الله اثناء ان كان الجسد ينام ويقضى حاجته
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا سؤال غير صحيح "اين الله"

لأن الله غير محدود
لا يحده مكان ولا زمان

الله موجود في الكون كله

و تجسده لا يحده ولا يجعله في مكان محدد




			ثم اريد ان اسالك سؤالا فى سرك وان تجيب عليه بصدق مع نفسك
لماذا كلما يسالكم احد عن شئ فى عقيدتكم تأتوا بالامثال اعجزت عقيدتكم ان توضح نفسها بنفسها؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ولماذا في سرّي
سأجيبك جهرا

اولا المسيح علّم الناس بأمثال كي يفهموا حكمة الله
لأن حكمة الله عظيمة و ليست بهذه السهولة ان يفهمها الانسان بمجرد القراءة
خصوصا غير المؤمنين

ثانيا العقل البشري دائم التساؤل و النقاش
و هذا ما نريده نحن
لذلك نحاوركم بالامثال حتي لا يكون الايمان مجرد كلمات غير مشروحة .. و مطلوب ايمان اعمي بها

نحن نحاوركم بالامثال لكي نقرب لكم الصورة البعيدة

لأن المسلم عندما يسأل .. في اغلب الاحيان يسأل بمفهومه للامور و بخلفيته الاسلامية
و يقيس الامور بمقياسه

المثال هو لوضع مقياس مناسب للصورة
و استبعاد المقياس الاسلامي للسائل

لأنه لا معرفة بغير ايمان ولا ايمان بغير معرفة

و انت لا تملك لا ايمان ولا معرفة

عندما تسأل من اجل المعرفة فستكون الاجابة بأمثلة لتقريب الصورة

حين تكتمل معرفتك بالايمان
لن تحتاج أي أمثلة لكي تفهم عظيم كلمة الله

اتمني تكون اسئلتك بغرض المعرفة كما اعتبرتها
و ليس بغرض الجدال و السخرية​*


----------



## youhnna (26 مارس 2010)

*ناسوت المسيح ليس ازلى ولكنه ابدى*


----------



## MAJI (27 مارس 2010)

اقتباس (فانت تؤمن بان الله لاهوت وناسوت لا ينفصلوا)..............
بل انا اؤمن ان المسيح لاهوت وناسوت لاينفصلوا
الله روح 
المسيح له طبيعة الهية(لاهوت)
             وطبيعة بشرية  (ناسوت)
اللاهوت هو كل قدرة الله في 
                                 الخلق
                                 احياء الاموات
                                 شفاء المرضى
                                 سلطانه على 
الشياطين
                                          الطبيعة
                                 العلم بالغيب
وكذلك اللاهوت هوكل صفات الله من
                                       البر
                                      الرحمة
                                      المحبة

اما الناسوت فهو كل صفات البشر
                                        التعب والنوم
                                        الرضى والغضب
                                        الجوع والعطش
                                       الاكل والشرب 
                                      الفرح والحزن
                                    (عدا الخطيئة)


----------



## mossslim (27 مارس 2010)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## !ابن الملك! (27 مارس 2010)

> عزيزي jesus son هذا منطق صعب لم أفهمه


منطقه ليس صعب على اى حد ...


> هل يعني هذا أن الله متجسد في كل شيء !!


بالطبع لا .. 
الله تجسد فى جسد انسان ..اما اللاهوت ( القدرة الالهية لله ..  غير محدود ولا تحده حدود مصنوعة )


> أمر آخر ، هناك اماكن نجسة وهناك نجاسات فهل الله أيضاً موجود فيها ؟ (حاشا لله)


وهل الله يتنجس مثلا بالاماكن النجسة ( حاشا لله )
فلو كان الهك مش موجود فى الاماكن النجسة يبقى اذن هو محدود .. 
على كلامك ممكن نعمل لنا حتة كبيرة نجسة ونقعد فيها ونعمل اللى عايزينه على اساس ان الله مش موجود فيها ..!!

هاكررهالك .. الله لا يتنجس ابدا .. 
و





> هل مانراه من كواكب ومجرات و.... هي ايضاً من ذات الله ؟


هى من خلق الله .. وليست من ذات الله


> فهناك فرق شاسع بين أن الله يرى ويدير ويحكم الكون كله ، وبين ماتقوله أنت من ان الله موجود في الكون كله
> أتمنى ايضاح هذه النقاط ياعزيزي مع ادلتها من الكتاب المقدس ، واتمنى ان تشرح لي معنى (موجود في الكون كله)


الهنا حبيبى مش بينظم مرور
الهنا الحقيقى هو من خلق كل ما تراه ولا تراه .. الله غير محدود ولا تحده حدود فهو مالئ الكون كله بمعنى ان الكون كله هو فى يد الله وهو يتحكم فيها.


----------



## Muslim_EGY (27 مارس 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> وهل الله يتنجس مثلا بالاماكن النجسة ( حاشا لله )
> فلو كان الهك مش موجود فى الاماكن النجسة يبقى اذن هو محدود ..
> على كلامك ممكن نعمل لنا حتة كبيرة نجسة ونقعد فيها ونعمل اللى عايزينه على اساس ان الله مش موجود فيها ..!!



الله يراك اينما كنت 
ولكن لا يوجد فى مكان نجس

يعنى لو سافرت من بلد لبلد اخرى ستجد ان القمر معاك ولو دخلت لمكان نجس ذات سقف وعملت فتحه فى السقف هتلاقى القمر فى السماء لكنه ليس فى هذا المكان
وهذا هو تبعيت الله لنا
هذا فى دينى

اما فى دينك فانت تقول ان الله 
الله تجسد فى جسد انسان ..اما اللاهوت ( القدرة الالهية لله ..  غير محدود ولا تحده حدود مصنوعة )
سؤالى لك
كيف تعقل ان تقول ان الله تجسد فى جسد انسان ثم انه فى نفس الوقت انه غير محدود

والسؤال الثانى 
انت تؤمن ان الناسوت والاهوت هم واحد وذو طبيعة واحده 
اذن عندما كان يذهب الجسد ليتبول اين كان الاهوت؟
هل ينفصل فى هذا اللحظة

ارجو التوضيح


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2010)

> ولكن لا يوجد فى مكان نجس



هذا فى دينك الذي يحمى الله ولا يفهم ماهية الله 
لأنه يحسب الله انسانا يتنجس إذا حل فى مكان نجس ويستبعد ان يطهر الله المكان 
فأنتم تجعلون الله قابل للتغير والتنجيس والتطهير اى انكم تنادوا ببشرية الله بالرغم من انك لو سألت اى مسلم هل الله يمكن ان يتجسد سيقول لك لا والف لا ! ومع ذلك تجعلوه يتنجس !

إذا كانت الشمس اشعتها إذا سقطت على شئ لمدة طهرته فكم وكم وكم وكم بالله خالق الشمس ؟؟ هل يتنجس ؟؟




> سؤالى لك
> كيف تعقل ان تقول ان الله تجسد فى جسد انسان ثم انه فى نفس الوقت انه غير  محدود


لأن التجسد لا يعنى ابدا على الأطلاق التحجيم كما تتصورون فهو فقط ظهر فى شكل انسان لكنه لم يدخل داخل انسان ويتحجم به

مثلا والله فوق كل مثال

الهواء الجوى يكون داخل كرة القدم وفى نفس الوقت خارجها ! وهذا هواء وهذا هواء !
مثلا والله فوق كل مثال

اشعة الشمس لو فتحت لها النافذة تدخل الى غرفتك وفى نفس الوقت هى فى نصف الكرة الرأرضية ايضا وتدخل الى غرفة من بجوارك 

هذا ليس عثر الفهم !




> انت تؤمن ان الناسوت والاهوت هم واحد وذو طبيعة واحده


خطأ، مين قال كدة ؟؟
اللاهوت لاهوتا ولم يضبح ناسوت والناسوت ناسوتا ولم يصبح لاهوت

متحدين نعم بدون اختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير لكن هذا لم يضبح ذالك ولا العكس




> اذن عندما كان يذهب الجسد ليتبول اين كان الاهوت؟



لأن السؤال ليس له علاقة اساسا بالفرض الخاطئ الذى افترضته اجيبك

كان اللاهوت موجود ايضا فى كل الكون واكثر .. ما المشكلة ؟




> هل ينفصل فى هذا اللحظة



لا


----------



## Muslim_EGY (28 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> هذا فى دينك الذي يحمى الله ولا يفهم ماهية الله
> لأنه يحسب الله انسانا يتنجس إذا حل فى مكان نجس ويستبعد ان يطهر الله المكان
> فأنتم تجعلون الله قابل للتغير والتنجيس والتطهير اى انكم تنادوا ببشرية الله بالرغم من انك لو سألت اى مسلم هل الله يمكن ان يتجسد سيقول لك لا والف لا ! ومع ذلك تجعلوه يتنجس !
> 
> إذا كانت الشمس اشعتها إذا سقطت على شئ لمدة طهرته فكم وكم وكم وكم بالله خالق الشمس ؟؟ هل يتنجس ؟؟



طيب بالعقل ازاى يعنى

سؤالى لك
لو ذهبت الاف الكيلو مترات هل القمر سيختفى
اكيد لاء
هتقولى ده القمر معايا طول الطريق
فهذه هى معية القمر 
فكيف معية خالق القمر والشمس؟

نحن نؤمن بان من هو فى السماء فهو الله ومن فى الارض البشر بكل بساطة

فان كنت تعتقد اننا نقول ان الله ليس فى المكان النجس... هل معنى ذلك انه يكون فى الجامع وهو اطهر بقاع الارض على الاقل مش بندوس فيه بالجزم؟

اعتقد ان الكلام واضح ان ربنا فى السماء دائما
فتقولى اننا نؤمن





> تجعلون الله قابل للتغير


هل نحن من نؤمن بان الله لاهوت وناسوت 
ام اننا من نؤمن بان الله اب فى السماء تجسد فى هيئة انسان وروح قدس يطير

عيب تقول تهم للناس والتهمة فى دينك

سؤالى
هل الله قابل للتغير من وجهة نظر المسيحية؟؟؟
______________


> لأن التجسد لا يعنى ابدا على الأطلاق التحجيم كما تتصورون فهو فقط ظهر فى شكل انسان لكنه لم يدخل داخل انسان ويتحجم به
> 
> مثلا والله فوق كل مثال
> 
> ...


الهواء داخل الكرة اصبح محكوم ولا يمكن ان ياخذ شكل اخر الا اذا خرج من الكرة او تغير شكل الكرة ولكن الجسد ظل واحد وبالتالى فان الكرة لايتغير شكلها اذن الهواء داخل الكرة لم يختلف وبالتالى فهو محدود
الحمد لله تم إبطال المثل الأول

طيب لو فى عمود فى الغرفة فان الشمس لا يمكن ان تنفذ لما خلفه بل ويصبح ظلا ويمكن ان احتمى فيه من الشمس 
فهل الله غير محدود... طبعا لا
اذن فان المثال التانى اُبطِل ايضا بعون الله خالق الكون ومدبر الايام والشهور




> خطأ، مين قال كدة ؟؟
> اللاهوت لاهوتا ولم يضبح ناسوت والناسوت ناسوتا ولم يصبح لاهوت
> 
> متحدين نعم بدون اختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير لكن هذا لم يضبح ذالك ولا العكس


متحدين؟!!!

يعنى ذُكر ان المسيح كان يقضى حاجته(التبول)
اليس فى هذا الوقت كان الناسوت والاهوت متحدين؟

اذن كيف كان الناسوت يتبول والاهوت لا؟؟؟

وسؤالى من هو الناسوت هل هو ابن الله؟؟؟ (سؤال للمعرفه يترتب عليه اسئلة اخرى)

اتمنى ان يكون الحوار هادف 
والله الواحد الاحد ان لا اتمنى النصر ولكنى اتمنى رفع الغمامة عن اعيننا
هدانا الله واياكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 مارس 2010)

> طيب بالعقل ازاى يعنى
> 
> سؤالى لك
> لو ذهبت الاف الكيلو مترات هل القمر سيختفى
> ...


اية علاقة دة بكلامى عن ان الله لا يتنجس بل يطهر كل شئ ؟؟ نفسى اعرف !
انا إلهي هو الله يهوه القدير مش القمر !



> نحن نؤمن بان من هو فى السماء فهو الله ومن فى الارض البشر بكل بساطة


إذا فأنت تؤمن بإله محدود بالسماء فقط وبالتالى فأنه ينتقل لأن اى محدود فهو ينتقل !
هل هذا إلهك ؟




> فان كنت تعتقد اننا نقول ان الله ليس فى المكان النجس... هل معنى ذلك انه  يكون فى الجامع وهو اطهر بقاع الارض على الاقل مش بندوس فيه بالجزم؟



مازلت لم تفهمنى اساسا
انا لا افرق بين المكان النجسد والمكان الطاهر اى كانوا !
انا اقول ان الله لا يتنجس اساسا سواء المكان كان نجسا ام طاهرا 
فالله لا يتغير !



> هل نحن من نؤمن بان الله لاهوت وناسوت


وهل الناسوت واللاهوت هو يتغيروا فى الله ؟
ما هذا الكلام ؟
يا عزيزى ركز فى ما اقله !

بالرغم من اننا نؤمن بالناسوت واللاهوت فإننا لا نقول ابدا بتغير الله على الأطلاق !



> هل نحن من نؤمن بان الله لاهوت وناسوت


يطير ؟



> عيب تقول تهم للناس والتهمة فى دينك


أى تهمة ؟
انا اقول الصدق فى دينك تماما واقوله ايضا فى دينى
فانتم تجعلون الله قابل للتغير بالتنجيس والتطهير



> سؤالى
> هل الله قابل للتغير من وجهة نظر المسيحية؟؟؟



لا ..



> الهواء داخل الكرة اصبح محكوم ولا يمكن ان ياخذ شكل اخر الا اذا خرج من  الكرة او تغير شكل الكرة ولكن الجسد ظل واحد وبالتالى فان الكرة لايتغير  شكلها اذن الهواء داخل الكرة لم يختلف وبالتالى فهو محدود



يعنى اية " لم يختلف وبالتالى فهو محدود "  ؟؟
واين انا تكلمت عن الإختلاف ؟؟

انا اقول لك ان هو الهواء فى الداخل والخارج اى ان الفكرة غير مستحيلة عقليل مع اضعف المخلوقات فما بالك  بالله ؟



> الحمد لله تم إبطال المثل الأول










> طيب لو فى عمود فى الغرفة فان الشمس لا يمكن ان تنفذ لما خلفه بل ويصبح ظلا  ويمكن ان احتمى فيه من الشمس


عمود اية ؟؟
انا بتكلم على ان الشمس موجودة فى اكثر من مكان فى نفس الوقت
انمكا انت بتخدع نفسك وتقول كلام تانى انا مش بشرحه لك
لو عايز مثال على كل  خاصية فى التجسد فى الله اجيب لك 
لكن لما اقدم مثال على شئ معين لا تجعله على كل الأشياء فهو ليس الله !

العب غيرها ! هههههه



> فهل الله غير محدود... طبعا لا



نعم يا اخويا ؟



> اذن فان المثال التانى اُبطِل ايضا بعون الله خالق الكون ومدبر الايام  والشهور










> يعنى ذُكر ان المسيح كان يقضى حاجته(التبول)
> اليس فى هذا الوقت كان الناسوت والاهوت متحدين؟



نعم متحدين غير ممتزجييييييييين !



> اذن كيف كان الناسوت يتبول والاهوت لا؟؟؟



لأن اللاهوت لا يتبول والتبول من صفات الجسد لا الروح

كيف انك تأكل بجسدك وروحك لا تأكل من نفس الطعام ؟



> وسؤالى من هو الناسوت هل هو ابن الله؟؟؟ (سؤال للمعرفه يترتب عليه اسئلة  اخرى)



الناسوت هو جسد ابن الله !


----------



## My Rock (28 مارس 2010)

الموضوع خاص بطارحه islamic foXx
الرجاء عدم تدخل اي مسلم اخر بالموضوع
اي رد قادم لمسلم اخر غير طارح الموضوع سيُحذف


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (31 مارس 2010)

*



			عزيزي jesus son هذا منطق صعب لم أفهمه 
أنت قلت :	اقتباس			
	الله موجود في الكون كله	
وقلت :	اقتباس	
	و تجسده لا يحده ولا يجعله في مكان محدد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تمام مظبوط




			هل يعني هذا أن الله متجسد في كل شيء !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا قلت الله موجود في كل مكان و ليس متجسد في كل مكان
موجود بروحه ولاهوته في كل مكان و زمان
ولا يحده مكان




			أمر آخر ، هناك اماكن نجسة وهناك نجاسات فهل الله أيضاً موجود فيها ؟ (حاشا لله)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و هل يمكن لأي نجاسة ان تنجس الله؟ ام ان الله يطهّر النجاسة؟




			وهل مانراه من كواكب ومجرات و.... هي ايضاً من ذات الله ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من خلق الله
لكن الله موجود بها




			فهناك فرق شاسع بين أن الله يرى ويدير ويحكم الكون كله ، وبين ماتقوله أنت من ان الله موجود في الكون كله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الله ليس له مكان محدد يحدده
بل هو كلّي الوجود و في كل مكان

لو قلت ان الله موجود في مكان معين .. اذن يوجد اماكن خالية من وجود الله بها
هل هذا مقبول؟




			أتمنى ايضاح هذه النقاط ياعزيزي مع ادلتها من الكتاب المقدس ، واتمنى ان تشرح لي معنى (موجود في الكون كله)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الفكرة واضحة عزيزي .. هي فقط تعتمد علي النظرة الي الله
لا تطبق مفهوم ديانتك علي المفهوم المسيحي
لكي تستطيع ان تبصر بوضوح

قل لي انت رأيك
أين يوجد الله؟




			انا ارى هنا تناقضين :
لان المسيح تجسد في جسم انسان (ناسوت) وجسم الانسان محدود !!

وهذا يناقض قولك :
اقتباس	
		لا يحده ولا يجعله في مكان محدد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اشرح تاني
روح الله غير محدودة
جسد المسيح محدود

اذن المسيح عبارة عن : روح + جسد
الجسد هو جسد انسان
و الروح هي روح الله

اذن الجسد محدود
لكن الروح غير محدودة

لا يحدها جسد

ممكن اشبههالك مثلا بالشمس
الشمس محدودة
لكن اشعتها غير محدودة
فلا تقدر الشمس ان تحد اشعتها بداخلها

طبعا اشعة الشمس محدودة لكن واسعة الانتشار
هذا مجرد مثال تقريبي




			فأما ان اللاهوت حل كلياً في الجسد وعندئذ يصبح محدود في الجسد !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يصبح محدود في الجسد
كما لا تصبح اشعة الشمس محدودة داخل جسم الشمس




			وإما ان الله موجود في الكون كله وعندئذ يصبح حلول اللاهوت في الجسد جزئء !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا حبيبي
انت متخيل ان اللاهوت دا شئ ملموس كدة زي بحر او محيط به ماء
ولا يسعه جسد

لكن الموضوع غير كدة

لاهوت الله غير محدود
و كلي القدرة
يستطيع كل شئ

ولا يحده جسد
الجسد محدود و الروح غير محدودة

اقول تاني؟

​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (31 مارس 2010)

*



			نحن نؤمن بان من هو فى السماء فهو الله ومن فى الارض البشر بكل بساطة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حبيبي انت في القسم المسيحي
لا دخل لنا بما تؤمن
نحن نشرح لك ايماننا قدر امكان فهمك
اذا استوعبت فليكن خير
و اذا لم تستوعب فيكن الرب معك و ينيرك

اما مفهوم ايمانك فلا دخل لنا به




			فان كنت تعتقد اننا نقول ان الله ليس فى المكان النجس... هل معنى ذلك انه يكون فى الجامع وهو اطهر بقاع الارض على الاقل مش بندوس فيه بالجزم؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم الله في الجامع و في كل مكان
مش عارف ايه الصعوبة في كدة




			اعتقد ان الكلام واضح ان ربنا فى السماء دائما
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا تحديد لوجود الله




			هل الله قابل للتغير من وجهة نظر المسيحية؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا




			الهواء داخل الكرة اصبح محكوم ولا يمكن ان ياخذ شكل اخر الا اذا خرج من الكرة او تغير شكل الكرة ولكن الجسد ظل واحد وبالتالى فان الكرة لايتغير شكلها اذن الهواء داخل الكرة لم يختلف وبالتالى فهو محدود
الحمد لله تم إبطال المثل الأول

طيب لو فى عمود فى الغرفة فان الشمس لا يمكن ان تنفذ لما خلفه بل ويصبح ظلا ويمكن ان احتمى فيه من الشمس 
فهل الله غير محدود... طبعا لا
اذن فان المثال التانى اُبطِل ايضا بعون الله خالق الكون ومدبر الايام والشهور
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


المثال توضيحي و ليس تطبيقي 
يعني مش لازم تتعب حالك و تبطله
لأنه اصلا باطل
احنا بس بنقوله لمجرد تقريب الصورة لذهنك




			يعنى ذُكر ان المسيح كان يقضى حاجته(التبول)
اليس فى هذا الوقت كان الناسوت والاهوت متحدين؟

اذن كيف كان الناسوت يتبول والاهوت لا؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حبيبي ركّز
اللاهوت هو قدرة الله
متحدة مع ناسوت انسان

يعني تقدر تقول كدة بشكل بسيط

ان انسان عادي يملك قدرة الهية

هبسطهالك

اذا كنت تأكل
و انت لك القدرة علي التفكير

فهل تفكيرك يأكل معك؟!!




			وسؤالى من هو الناسوت هل هو ابن الله؟؟؟ (سؤال للمعرفه يترتب عليه اسئلة اخرى)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الناسوت هو جسد ظهر فيه الله
كلمة "ابن الله" هو لفظ بشري لتقريب صورة الانبثاق او التجسد

لكن ليس ابن بالمفهوم البيولوجي و الزواج و الانجاب
و ليسوا شخصين .. اب و ابن

و أخيرا




			فهل الله غير محدود... طبعا لا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و كمان "طبعا" ؟!!!

اسئلتك الاخري ياريتك تطرحها في موضوع جديد تفتحه يكون خاص بيك
عشان التداخل




			اتمنى ان يكون الحوار هادف 
والله الواحد الاحد ان لا اتمنى النصر ولكنى اتمنى رفع الغمامة عن اعيننا
هدانا الله واياكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


المهم يكون في نظام
يعني متدخلش تناقش كل المسيحية في موضوع واحد

التزم بمحتوي الموضوع
و كل سؤال جديد في ذهنك
اطرحه في موضوع جديد

​*


----------



## MAJI (31 مارس 2010)

الى السائلislamic foxx 
انت تقول 
"لم اصدق نفسي بدأت اقتنع ولكن عندي اسئلة بسيطة"
في رأيي ان اول القناعة في العقيدة المسيحية
هي تقبلك للفكرةالجوهرية في المسيحية وهي ان السيد المسيح مخلص لنفسك
وغافر لذنوبك بعملية (صلبه وموته وقيامته)
فارجو ان تكون قد اجتزت هذه المرحلة
لتصل الى  سؤالك عن ازلية الناسوت 
وارجو ان تكون قد استوعبت الجواب من الاخوة
المشتركين في الرد على سؤالك
فقط اريد ان اضيف
ان لا احد ولا شئ ولا اي مخلوق بمقدوره افتدائك(الضحية)
الهك وحده يقدر تخليصك من ذنوبك فقط
ولهذا السبب كانت خطة الله في التجسد في شخص  يسوع المسيح. (الناسوت)


----------

